

Ask YC: Anyone planning on submitting to TechCrunch50? - _pius

Just curious.  Deadline is at the end of the month.
======
ujjwalg
We are planning to submit to tc50. Our product is going to launch around the
same time. We haven't mention it on our website, but it is on the same lines
as our iPhone, desktop products but better and more far reaching. :)

------
pierattt
I'm currently doing some surface-level design work for a client who plans to
submit.

